# Cuviers dwarf caiman for sale



## carver83 (Oct 11, 2015)

Cuvier's dwarf caiman for sale ,late cb15 about 19" long, £600 delivery is possible, dwa licence holders only i will ask to see proof, pm only


----------



## carver83 (Oct 11, 2015)

*cuviers dwarf caiman*

Serious offers considered from licence holders ,delivery possible ,pm only cheers


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

There's an entire sub-forum that's specifically for DWA-related sales. Why not use that?


----------



## Sharpy3553 (Jan 6, 2018)

I will pay 1500 but no dwa


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Sharpy3553 said:


> I will pay 1500 but no dwa


It's probably not the smartest idea to show willingness to illegally purchase a species on Schedule 1 of the Dangerous Wild Animals Act, on a public forum.


----------

